# How many cycles did it take you to get pregnant?



## zinnia86

If you've already been pregnant, had no known issues, normal cycles, and had a lot of sex during your fertile times/tracked ovulation with a predictor, How many cycles did it take you to get pregnant?

Ive read the statistics but I am curious to hear from some individual people.. if you did everything "right" and had no known issues, did it still take you awhile?


----------



## x__amour

1st cycle for both children. :flow:


----------



## babyhopes2010

1st child it took 3 years so 30+ cycles.

2nd it took 1 cycle :)


----------



## JessPape

1st cycle both kids, but we were also charting for months before trying both times. SO It wasn't just a try and see what happens kind of thing.


----------



## jenniferannex

My first was a perfect suprise, and this one 2nd cycle :)


----------



## Celesse

All 4 pregnancies have been conceived during the first ovulation after deciding to TTC. I say "ovulation" as opposed to "cycle" as I've not really had cycles since I first got pregnant. 

#1.... stopped pill, breakthrough bleed, conception. 
#2.... First ovulation post partum which was delayed by breastfeeding until 12 months. 
#3.....Had first pp AF at 15 months conceived next cycle which was the first cycle we tried. (MMC)
#4....ovulated 61 days after D&C and conceived. 

So as long as I have sex during ovulation I get pregnant, but I don't ovulate all that often as breastfeeding effects my hormones.


----------



## Kate7590

I had my implant out and got pregnant about 5-6 weeks later.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

One surprise and ond second cycle


----------



## PhoenixRising

My first took me by surprise and I think we got this one on the 4th cycle.
No known problems, but I was still breastfeeding on demand and my husband and I had both been unwell.
I was starting to get worried esp after the first 2 took me by surprise (I had a mc before my first baby)


----------



## Loui1001

With my first pregnancy it was the first cycle, it ended in a mmc and I became pregnant with ds 2 cycles later. With this LO it took 2 cycles too


----------



## Storm1jet2

4th cycle first time but apparently dh was only trying the last 2 cycles... Lol, 2nd cycle this time :)


----------



## pinkribbon

This baby was 4 cycles.


----------



## wifey29

Our first took several years and then IVF/ICSI after we found out that dh had an incredibly low count with awful morphology and motility. This time round and with our mc in march we weren't even trying!


----------



## babybaker2011

1st child - 3rd cycle
2nd child - 1st cycle


----------



## HBGirl

11 cycles. It was miserable.


----------



## Larkspur

I've been 35+ both pregnancies, not sure if that counts as a 'known issue'.

And to be honest I wouldn't say we had a LOT of sex, haha, but for us it was first cycle first time, and third cycle second time (when I was 11 months PP, and still breastfeeding).


----------



## cait

We didn't chart but DTD every 2-3 days.
1st baby - 4 cycles
2nd pregnancy (ectopic) - 1 cycle
3rd pregnancy (current!) - 4 cycles


----------



## Hopeful2014

We're relatively young and in good health with no known issues. We tried without proper tracking for three months. Then we charted and temped for three more months, which ended in a early chemical loss. Then we charted and temped for four more months before getting our BFP. It was ten months altogether with perfect timing including days before, day of, and day after for at least seven of those months.


----------



## overcomer79

number 1 42 months
number 2 5 months
number 3 surprise sent from above


----------



## overcomer79

oh number 3 was the day after ovulation...I wasn't tracking but I'm pretty regular. I should have but we lost my dad around that time so...


----------



## claudinator

9months, felt like forever!


----------



## chickenchaser

10 months for No 1 and first month for No 2 :hugs:


----------



## littlesteph

1st - 25 months, but for 21 off them I had irregular periods
2nd - fell pregnant first time


----------



## c.m.c

zinnia86 said:


> If you've already been pregnant, had no known issues, normal cycles, and had a lot of sex during your fertile times/tracked ovulation with a predictor, How many cycles did it take you to get pregnant?
> 
> Ive read the statistics but I am curious to hear from some individual people.. if you did everything "right" and had no known issues, did it still take you awhile?

With DD 1st cycle

With the twin/ectopic 2nd cycle

With this pregnancy I got pregnant 6 weeks after surgery/ left Fallopian tube removed, but it was technically 2nd cycle


----------



## Literati_Love

The first time I conceived on the 2nd cycle, but the second time it took 4 cycles.


----------



## jesssika

3 months- so about 3 cycles?


----------



## DebbieF

3 months/cycles here too. Started trying in January and got our BFP in March. :)


----------



## Amalee

It took us two cycles :) I was very lazily paying attention to ovulation, but not using that to time sex.


----------



## amy_lou

Two cycles and I got my BFP. I was surprised but so happy!


----------



## Perseids

My SO and I weren't trying but weren't really preventing either. Based on that, I got pregnant the second cycle we were together.


----------



## Coco Tutu

3 cycles if you ask me, 1 cycle if you ask DH as he hadn't figured out that we (I) were actively trying the first two cycles :D


----------



## toffee87

8 cycles, but second cycle of lots of sex haha x


----------



## Eternal

1st - 2 cycles 
2nd - 9 cycles (lost that one at 12 weeks) 
3rd - 2/3 cycles 
4th - wasn't trying but it was basically 1 or 2 cycles after birth control changed.


----------



## despttc

Approx 20cycles. But we were living at 2different places and irregularly meeting for the first 15cycles (I was studying at a place much distant from DH's home)


----------



## suiteflower

I'm pregnant with our first, took one cycle&#8230;


----------



## Misscalais

1st two children were NTNP within 1-2 cycles.
This time TTC 6 mths lost that bub, 2 cycles late I had a chemical then like 3-4 cycles later we fell pregnant using the withdrawal method, yeah go figure! We had stopped TTC for the year and booked a holiday to Bali. We aren't going anymore lol!


----------



## fashionqueen

First pregnancy took 8 cycles but the first couple we didn't have sex as much so I'd say once we really got into it making sure we did it loads around ov, it took about 5.

I had a mmc though at 12 weeks.

This time it took 4 cycles so we were really pleased!

Oh and I have irregular cycles but medically apparently I'm fine, and I track ov quite easily, but 4 cycles was about 6 months.


----------



## ClairAye

We weren't TTC with our first but he would have been one or two cycles, and our second was after DTD once. :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

1st LO was unplanned, but fell pregnant sometime during my first pill pack (first 'cycle' after we stopped using barrier contraceptives)
When we started trying for this LO I fell pg first cycle but had a chemical, then fell pg again the cycle after. 
Basically every pregnancy I've had has been at the first cycle it was possible for it to occur.


----------



## lovelyredrose

We conceived our first baby right after our wedding on the very first day. Thank you God for this. :baby: The second child was conceived exactly in our second cycle 5 days before ovulation. Thank you God again for this gift. :baby:


----------



## Popples1

First cycle for me - a bit of a shock! :)


----------



## PandaMao

22 cycles for me, but I know she'll be worth the wait.


----------



## kksy9b

We got pregnant on our third cycle of TTC (no charting or OPKs, just watching for ovulation signs)


----------



## mara16jade

2nd cycle!! :)


----------



## joeyjo

I don't chart but try to do the deed more often in weeks 2/3 of a 28day cycle

#1 - 3rd cycle
#2 - about a year. The first 3months were pre AF returning, the first 6months I was breastfeeding
#3 - first cycle even though we barely had sex!


----------



## MommyToBe92

First cycle :flow:


----------



## Rymel12

First cycle. Wasn't thinking it would happen that fast!


----------



## KrissyC

Took us 8 cycles, our baby is halfway there tomorrow! X


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

Very first cycle trying.


----------



## Buzzymomma

First, one cycle. Second, 7 cycles. Third, surprise! One postpartum cycle after my second.


----------



## ClaireJ23

2nd cycle both times.


----------



## jelissamo

Baby #1 - MC had been trying for 4 cycles.
#2 - (after mc) trying 2 cycles = DD
#3 - MC had been trying for 5 cycles
#4 - (present pregnancy) 1st cycle after MC (used clomid with guaifenesin)


----------



## MomWife

I don't know how long it took me to get pregnant with my 2 DD's since we was not trying. Well this pregnancy, it took me 5 months to get pregnant. I was on birth control pills for 6 years. I charted for 3 months and then for the 2 months we just BD like crazy!! I made sure not to bring TTC up so that he will be able to perform. :haha:


----------



## BrandiCanucks

3 cycles for my oldest, 6 cycles with two miscarriage for my second, and one cycle for my youngest and this baby. I had my tubes untied at the end of September 2013 and got my bfp on November 7after my forst cycle with this baby.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

My oldest took 3 cycles, my son took 6 cycles with two miscarriages in between and my youngest took one cycle. This baby, I had my tubes untied September 24 and my bfp on November 7. Took one cycle.


----------



## lovelymiss

This is my first pregnancy. We were kind of NTNP and it happened right away. Just had unprotected sex before, during and after "estimated" ovulation according to my period tracker. Definitely happened a lot faster than I expected. Our plan was to NTNP for a few months, then start tracking.


----------



## sun

1st: 4 years 
2nd: 7 cycles
3rd: complete surprise while preventing :shrug:


----------



## MollyGrue

lovelymiss said:


> This is my first pregnancy. We were kind of NTNP and it happened right away. Just had unprotected sex before, during and after "estimated" ovulation according to my period tracker. Definitely happened a lot faster than I expected. Our plan was to NTNP for a few months, then start tracking.

That was our plan, too! We thought it would take a few months, since all of our friends took 6 months or more. It's also my first pregnancy, and it was our first cycle of kind of NTNP. I just kept an eye on ovulation signs, and went for it. We told our families on Thanksgiving that we were thinking about trying, and we were pregnant a week later!

It's nice to see so many successful pregnancies on the first go round. They're encouraging to a neurotic like me.


----------



## hakunamatata

1st cycle for both.


----------



## jenb

1st - second cycle
2nd - seventh cycle


----------



## minties

8 years with Thomas. I losr counr of how many cycles. One cycle with Sophie. Now I'm nervous of sex! I feel like having Thomas kick-started my fertility.


----------



## themarshas

Pregnancy #1- MC but 5 cycles trying
Pregnancy #2- 26 days after my MC I found out I was pregnant again!
Pregnancy #3- 1 cycle! BF for 13 months and was on BC 14 months as well. Was thinking about trying so I got off BC. Had a light bleed a few days later. 4 weeks later I took a test and low and behold positive!


----------



## Snufflepop

We were super lucky. Fell pg on first month of trying! Took us both by surprise to be honest, we thought it would take about 6 months!!


----------



## _Meep_

One. We were very lucky as we were only WTT and when I ovulated early we gave it one go, never thinking it would work so soon. Saw baby on first scan yesterday, amazing.


----------



## BaybeeMama

1st pregnancy- was a surprise
2nd pregnancy- 2 months (I was on Mirena)


----------



## despttc

Meep, glad your scan went well! The first scan is a special occasion; that wonderful day you first see your baby <3


----------



## _Meep_

Hehe, it was brilliant and incredible but now I desperately want to be as close to delivery as you are! Time seems to be going so slowly now. You must be so excited - good luck with it!


----------



## despttc

We're so excited! Just can't wait to meet him/her :wohoo:


----------



## Buttercup84

DD was a surprise, this baby was conceived on cycle 5 of actively TTC :thumbup:


----------



## Cuddle4

1st baby: 1st cycle
2nd baby: 1st cycle
3rd baby: 2 cycles (Right after we had the 2nd baby lol)
4th pregnancy: pregnant with the paragurd Firmly in place after three years. (ectopic, had to have my left tube removed)
4th (and last) Baby: 2 cycles after having my surgery for my tube removal. 

We HAVE to be using some type of BC to not become pregnant immediately...and even WITH the paragurd which is 99% effective, we STILL became pregnant. It is DEF a blessing having fertility (no denying that of course) but a challenge as well. I mean you want to be able to be intimate with out the "threat" (lol) of a baby ALL the time. I think that I will tie my remaining tube after this baby (God Willing) and hope for the best!


----------



## Shandelion

We didn't know anything about fertility and getting pregnant. Not knowing better about conception, we decided we wanted to conceive around August to have an April birth for several reasons. I started reading about pregnancy and found out it doesn't happen on the first try lol. So I went off birth control in February, started mapping ovulation in May, figured out my cycle by June...at the end of June I gave my husband a written invitation to baby making festivities on July 8, 9 and 10. Had my positive test on July 20 :) Our boy is due March 30, so as a first timer I expect an early April birth lol.


----------



## Jes.shortcake

First cycle..surprised the hell out of us lol


----------



## Summer2014

It took me 19 cycles!


----------



## Summer2014

It took me 19 cycles!


----------



## ShakeItBaby1

Like one of the previous posters said, I won't say "cycle" as I've always had extremely irregular periods.

We stopped using BC around December (NTNP), and I got my BFP on April 23rd. I had a period in February and a "period" (it was 9 days long and very strange) in March, got my positive test in April like I said.


----------



## twokiddos

Took 2 cycles with DS #1, 1 cycle with DS #2, 1 cycle with DS #3 and first cycle trying with this pregnancy. All 3 boys we were actively TTC... this pregnancy we were NTNP and fell preg the first try.


----------



## pearlsandbows

4 cycles! 
xo.


----------



## HPmum2B

First baby, we went at it like rabbits for the two weeks around ovulation (no charting etc), and got pregnant first time.

Second baby, we dicided to try for another, thought I would have missed ovulation for that month, but stopped using protection anyway. Got pregnant first time again.

I have decided my hubby only needs to look at me and I get preggo.


----------



## Jess812

stopped pill, got bfp on cycle 4


----------



## LaDY

With my son it took around a year...however with this pregnancy it only took 2 cycles! x


----------



## bluejen

1st cycle both times x


----------



## donnarobinson

It took me 3 years with my 1st and took me 13 months with this baby x


----------



## bananabump

With my first it was my first cycle but this time round it took 12 cycles.


----------



## Damita

17 cycles #1 & 1 cycle #2


----------



## fxmummyduck

1 cycle with a lot of sex and we kept going even when it said it wasnt my fertile time...turns out I conceived the very last day we did anything! My advice if you can have sex longer than you think you need to just in case.


----------



## fxmummyduck

Ps. I know my ticker says cycle 2 but I dont count it as my gran died and we only had sex twice that cycle so we knew it wouldn't happen!


----------



## Jenny1702

We started trying in March 2013 had a chemical pregnancy in June then got pregnant with the baby I'm carrying in September, 3 cycles for each pregnancy :)


----------



## JT2013

First cycle but we followed the 'lots of sex' plan and bd'd every other day between cd7-21 and everyday on my fertile days. It was definitely proactive trying!


----------



## hongkongchick

one cycle, and very possibly the first try too. I am surprised to say the least, coz i am 34 years old and hubby's drinks and smokes alot, i didnt think we were gonna get prego that fast


----------



## sarah34

1st cycle or 3rd! Lol I came off the pill and 13 weeks later found out I was 5 weeks pregnant. No period in that time! 

We didn't really have more sex that normal. Looking back I think the week we conceived we only has sex once! X


----------



## I Love Lucy

1st cycle for both children. Did it EOD with DS and then just whenever with this baby. It's normal for an average couple to take as long as 6 to 12 months to fall pregnant. I think DH and I are just lucky to fall pregnant as quickly as we did both times.


----------



## sprite30

We tried on our own for 12 cycles before I had the dye test and ended up having my left tube removed. Once my tube was removed we tried 2 cycles on our own with no luck and went to iui on the 3rd cycle and got our bfp on first iui. So 15 cycles total.


----------



## Mrs Eleflump

First cycle.

We are old hands at charting though, as we'd been using it for contraception, so I knew when my fertile time was. We didn't actually deliberately dtd because I was fertile, we just felt like it 3 days before ov. I thought that was too far away for us to have a chance, but hubby's swimmers appear quite hardy :haha:

I never expected to be this lucky. My health is less than perfect (and it was terrible in the 2WW - two lots of antibiotics and generally feeling like something dragged up out of the black lagoon), and we're both in our early 30s. I definitely expected to be trying for 6+ cycles.


----------



## AK89

First cycle :)


----------



## Lovn.sunshine

11 cycles!


----------



## Mushymilkfor2

We got it on just the second cycle. We got really lucky!


----------

